# Hitchup Magazine



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If any of you are interested in an online free magazine, check out Hitchup
Hitch Up! Magazine
It's the same folks who put out the online magazine horselink HorseLink Magazine
I just started reading it and it has some great information on it. At first I just deleted it, thinking it was about carriage horse stuff. 
If you get the horselink I think you automatically get Hitchup. 
Thought I would pass it along 
If this is not acceptable to the mods please feel free to delete this. I've been subscribed to horselink for almost a year and have never been spammed by them. Its not one of those sleazy "I just want your email address" set ups.


----------

